# Police Officer Chris Kilcullen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Chris Kilcullen

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Eugene Police Department
Oregon*
End of Watch: Friday, April 22, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 12 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, April 22, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Apprehended
Officer Chris Kilcullen was shot and killed during a vehicle pursuit of a female suspect.

He had attempted to stop the woman for a traffic violation on I-105 but the woman fled. Officer Kilcullen, who was on his department motorcycle, pursued the suspect into Springfield where the vehicle exited at 52nd Street.

The vehicle swerved around several cars that were stopped at a red light and Officer Kilcullen pulled up alongside it and lowered his kickstand. As he indicated for the woman to pull over she fired a weapon at him, fatally wounding him.

The woman continued to flee and was pursued by Springfield police officers to a rural area where she finally stopped. She remained in her car for several hours until finally being taken into custody.

Officer Kilcullen had served with the Eugene Police Department for 12 years. He is survived by his wife and two children

Agency Contact Information
Eugene Police Department
777 Pearl Street
Room 107
Eugene, OR 97401

Phone: (541) 682-5111

_*Please contact the Eugene Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Kilcullen. Tá tú i ár paidreacha.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2011)

RIP Too many of these lately.


----------



## officerbob (Mar 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Officer Kilcullen


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

RIP Officer Kilcullen


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Rest easy, Officer.
Condolences to his family and friends.


----------

